# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Nieuws: Mannen eerder kans om griep te krijgen

## Leontien

Het blijkt dat mannen een grotere kans hebben om de griep te krijgen dan vrouwen. Dat komt doordat een hoog testosterongehalte voor een zwakker immuunsysteem zorgt. En ben je dan ook nog gespierd als man, heb je nog meer kans. Dat concluderen wetenschappers van Stanford University. 

Voor het onderzoek werd het bloed van 37 mannen en 54 vrouwen van verschillende leeftijden onderzocht. Uit de tests bleek dat mannen, vooral diegene met een hoog testosterongedeelte, minder goed reageren op griepvaccinatie. Dit maakt hen volgens de onderzoekers kwetsbaarder voor ziektes.

De meeste mannen gaven geen, of een slechte respons op de vaccins, terwijl de medicijnen bij de meeste vrouwen goed aansloegen.


Merk jij ook dat mannen vaker de griep hebben dan vrouwen?

----------

